# awful, disgusting videos - Domino's Pizza



## alka1 (Apr 16, 2009)

these stupid Dominos employees decided it'd be fun to post youtube videos featuring all the nasty things they do to the food.

It's disgusting. The youtube videos have been taken down, but this website still has them up. One video shows the guy making 'sneeze sticks', putting cheese up his nose, farting on the salami, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





these people were stupid enough to get it on video - it makes you wonder how often this goes on in fast food kitchens across the country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




link to additional videos (one of which might be NSFW)


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 16, 2009)

I just heard about this on the news.  I heard one of these idiots is also a registered sex offender.  I guess once a loser, always a loser............thank goodness they got fired.  I don't even want to think about how often something like this happens.


----------



## alka1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I just heard about this on the news.  I heard one of these idiots is also a registered sex offender.  I guess once a loser, always a loser............thank goodness they got fired.  I don't even want to think about how often something like this happens.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes, the woman in the video is a registered sex offender (molested a 14 yr old girl I believe) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The smoking gun.com has additional info on her criminal records


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_yes, the woman in the video is a registered sex offender (molested a 14 yr old girl I believe). The smoking gun.com has additional info on her criminal records_

 

And here I was thinking it was that greasy looking guy.  These people are sick.


----------



## alka1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_And here I was thinking it was that greasy looking guy.  *These people are sick.*_

 
ITA

on the other hand, this has been a P.R. nightmare for Dominos. I wonder how much this will affect their sales. I'm more of a pizza hut fan myself.. but for now I think i will take a break from ordering pizza


----------



## sweetfudge (Apr 16, 2009)

That is jus awful .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... i was jus gonna order me some dominos and to think about how many ppl really do nasty things like that makes me never wanna order dominos again or any fast food


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 16, 2009)

What's most dissapointing is that these are no 16 year old teenagers but 30 something year old adults, thats pretty pathetic.

This stuff probably happens almost every where but to put it on tape???  I dont know if it was the girl in the video who posted these on youtube, because if it was... wow how fucking stupid can you be?

p.s. here is domino's response to all these videos
YouTube - Disgusting Dominos People - Domino's Responds


----------



## alka1 (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah, I believe it was the girl who put the videos up. she later apologized and said nobody ate the food they messed with. uh, yeah - sure whatever. Like that makes it ok?

 ^ and I wouldn't want to be that guy right now (President of Dominos).. it definitely hurts the image of the company, especially since it spread so quickly over the internet


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 16, 2009)

people are so disgusting...makes you wonder what they actually put in their own damn mouth!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_yeah, I believe it was the girl who put the videos up. she later apologized and said nobody ate the food they messed with. uh, yeah - sure whatever. Like that makes it ok?

^ and I wouldn't want to be that guy right now (President of Dominos).. it definitely hurts the image of the company, especially since it spread so quickly over the internet_

 
If nobody ate the food, why did the guy place the pizza on the box, cut it put in to slices, and place it on the "ready-to-serve" shelf? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_people are so disgusting...makes you wonder what they actually put in their own damn mouth!!_

 
I heard on TV that one of the person in the video was a repeated sex offender.  so.. you never know..


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh I truly believe somebody ate it...I just have to Thank God I have not had Dominoes in about 8 years!! But whose to say what the other joints do....But at least we haven't had to hear about it


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 16, 2009)

I feel really bad for Domino's right now. I understand it was allegedly an isolated event and that this doesn't (afaik!!) happen everywhere, but I am still so grossed out I don't want to buy their pizza for a long time. See what they have done to the company? Because it's not just me that feels this way, it's millions of people. I don't really eat domino's much anyways, but I don't really feel like doing it now. I hope they get sued too for doing that, I mean I doubt they're (the culprits) even worth much at all, but still, they have seriously impaired the company's image. We should all go out and buy a domino's pizza (even if we don't eat it, lol) just to boost their business during this hard time


----------



## panther27 (Apr 16, 2009)

This is such bs,when you hear about things like this,it's like whaaaa?I heard this happens at a lot of different places,hell,there's even shows on about this kind of thing!Wtf people eat that food,and anyone who does stuff to the food are just beyond sick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It also makes me wonder if I have actually eaten something that a worker did something to.


----------



## alka1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_If nobody ate the food, why did the guy place the pizza on the box, cut it put in to slices, and place it on the "ready-to-serve" shelf?_

 
according to this article, the food wasn't sent out. of course, it's difficult to know whether that is true or not.. apparently some people claimed they were getting sick because of it.

the video shows them packing the food up, so it is quite possible that it was sent out for delivery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's hard to believe the girl after what she did..

and this is what Kristy (the woman in the video) had to say about this -

 Quote:

  I am sorry about all of this! It was all a prank and me nor Michael expected to have this much attention from the videos that were uploaded! No food was ever sent out to any customer. We would never put something like that on you tube if it were real!! It was fake and I wish that everyone knew that!!!! Michael never would do that to any customer, EVER!! I AM SOO SORRY! You see all the time of the pranks that people upload and the pranks need to seem real in order to get a laugh out of people but this prank was very very immature and I am sorry for the embarrasment that I have caused your company!  
 
too late. how can it be fake if it was all caught on video?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I feel really bad for Domino's right now. I understand it was allegedly an isolated event and that this doesn't (afaik!!) happen everywhere_

 
oops.. I didn't mean to type this happens everywhere, what I ment to say is, this probably isnt the first time something like this happened.  

Did anyone ever see the video where the cook (?) pissed into the huge coffee mug and the coffee was actually served to people?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 17, 2009)

Domino's is pretty gross to begin with but I watched the video yesterday and thought it was so disgusting.

It's really sad to see people abuse the trust consumers put in them to prepare their food.

I've heard rumors of even worse things going on in pizza/fast food chains. I actually have a friend who said one of his coworkers jizzed in a pack of cheese and used that to make pizza... I hope that isn't true!!!

I kind of found it funny that the girl was reading a book by Tori Spelling and admitted it! She really has no shame, does she. (I'm kidding!... no I'm not)


----------



## Hilly (Apr 17, 2009)

I feel SO bad for Dominos right now...especially in a shitbox economy where everyone is hurting. 

But you know- Wendy's had the finger in the chili incident (which was a falsified story by some loony chick) and they survived. 

Those trashy people...rot in jail! I hope someone sticks a salami up their asses and then makes them eat it.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Those trashy people...rot in jail! I hope someone sticks a salami up their asses and then makes them eat it._


----------



## kittykit (Apr 17, 2009)

That's so disgusting!! How sick can these people be??

I haven't had Domino's for ages. I used to go there a lot, well, they had discount for students...


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Apr 19, 2009)

Ergh, I'm so wary of eating out now, especially after the Coogee Bay Hotel incident


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2009)

i saw this on perez! made me feel quite sick! the problem is though this kind of thing could happen all the time! i just don't usualy think about it and never expect people to be so stupid to make a bloody video about it! 

i don't have any take out pizzas anymore but used to have them frequently!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 20, 2009)

I wouldn't really expect this from fast food restaurants, because I'm sure they get inspected so often. But I guess you can't really trust anywhere.

I bet at Taco Bell where I'm marving that I can get my burrito for 99 cents, it's really like a snot burrito.


----------



## summerskin (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome, now I never have to fart on my own pizza again! Great service!

No seriously, this is disgusting. I hope that they'll be forced to eat those things as a punishment


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summerskin* 

 
_Awesome, now I never have to fart on my own pizza again! Great service!_

 





!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 21, 2009)

I have to bump this thread just so it's not touching the perfect pizza thread....


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 23, 2009)

lol^^ 

Theres this show called Busted and Disgusted, where they catch people doing nasty things on camera. This waitress put a customer's hot dog up her va jayjay!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ugh...people are sick


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 23, 2009)

^


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_lol^^ 

Theres this show called Busted and Disgusted, where they catch people doing nasty things on camera. This waitress put a customer's hot dog up her va jayjay!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ugh...people are sick_

 
omg, that's disgusting! 

I never want to eat out again!


----------

